# Venison jerky recipes?



## NoobNoob (Aug 16, 2019)

hey all,
Recently I cut down a bunch of trees in my yard and I was traded a deer hind quarter for the firewood. Pretty good trade maybe as I wanted the wood gone and off the yard. I would’ve taken nothing but the guy insisted. Anyway I decided to try my hand at breaking the meat down and took the larger cuts and sliced them about a quarter inch thick. Maybe a little thicker. I used what is typically a pretty standard brine of soy, Worcestershire, sugar, pepper and red pepper flake. It turned out fine. But that’s all it is. I’m sort of tired of this same recipe. I was wondering what other people use for venison jerky for flavoring. I’m doing whole cuts, not ground.


----------



## BigW. (Aug 16, 2019)

This place makes a good base marinade, then you can add extra spices for heat or other flavors.
https://www.smokinggunjerky.com/
Sporting goods places have several box type mixes and there are several recipes on this site. 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ofg-jerky.288485/#post-1971661
You should be able to find something.  Good luck


----------



## tallbm (Aug 19, 2019)

NoobNoob said:


> hey all,
> Recently I cut down a bunch of trees in my yard and I was traded a deer hind quarter for the firewood. Pretty good trade maybe as I wanted the wood gone and off the yard. I would’ve taken nothing but the guy insisted. Anyway I decided to try my hand at breaking the meat down and took the larger cuts and sliced them about a quarter inch thick. Maybe a little thicker. I used what is typically a pretty standard brine of soy, Worcestershire, sugar, pepper and red pepper flake. It turned out fine. But that’s all it is. I’m sort of tired of this same recipe. I was wondering what other people use for venison jerky for flavoring. I’m doing whole cuts, not ground.



Hi there and welcome! 
I do an awesome Italian Cacciatore Jerky (stolen and modified from a cacciatore salami seasoning recipe).  I do mine with ground meat but sliced meat would work as well.
For 5 pounds of ground meat here is the seasonings and measurements, just feel free to incorporate it with your recipe:

5lbs of venison or super lean beef
[Edit left this out on accident] - salt, pepper, and cure#1 for 5 pounds of meat  (I often sub LEM's Original Snack stick mix here for 5 pounds)
-3 Tablespoons Paprika (any kind, I use smoked which gives a little smoke flavor since I use an oven to dehydrate)
-2 Tablespoons sugar
-2 t-spoons ground or whole Caraway Seed
-1.5 Tablespoons garlic powder
-1 Tablespoon ground Coriander Seed
-1 Tablespoon Red Pepper Flakes
-8 floz of a Shiraz/Sirah Red Wine (I use the cheapest $9-10 bottles I find at the store while shopping, plus they are good enough to drink the left over amount hehe)
I like the Shiraz for its well pronounced dark fruit flavors and usually a bit of peppery flavor, it's bold enough for such a recipe
-4 floz of water
(NOTE: you could probably go 12 floz of Wine and no water, I may give that a try soon as I LOVE the tangy flavor the wine gives, it's the secret)

This makes a savory flavor with a wine tang that does not overtake but enhances the flavor and is amazing!

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## drdon (Aug 19, 2019)

tallbm said:


> ...I like the Shiraz for its well pronounced dark fruit flavors and usually a bit of peppery flavor, it's bold enough for such a recipe...you could probably go 12 floz of Wine and no water, I may give that a try soon as I LOVE the tangy flavor the wine gives, it's the secret)


Sounds interesting. I usually have Cab around the house but I wouldn't mind picking up a Shiraz...or 2....just to make sure I like it.
Don


----------



## tallbm (Aug 19, 2019)

drdon said:


> Sounds interesting. I usually have Cab around the house but I wouldn't mind picking up a Shiraz...or 2....just to make sure I like it.
> Don



A cab would work as well.  Shiraz is good stuff and it is a must that you make sure you like it if you are going to use it :P


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a simple recipe from SFLsmkr1 (AKA as Rick, or NEPAS) 

Here is my hillbilly backwoods jerky.

5 lbs meat strips

2 T salt

1 t cure 1

2 t liquid smoke. This is opt but good if your just going to dehydrate the strips.

2 t chili powder

1 T black pepper  (you can cut the pepper amounts back if you like)

1 T white pepper

1 t garlic powder

1 cup soy sauce

1 cup worcestershire

3 cup cold water.

Mix all the above (except meat) in a large glass or plastic container with a cover. Mix well to dissolve the cure and salt (you can mix with the water, easier to look at)

Place the meat into the marinade and place in fridge from 12 to 24 hours, stir the meat a few times during this time to fully marinate the meat strips. Next take the strips from marinade (do not rinse the marinade off) lay on racks and either smoke or dehydrate at temps from 150 to 170. Your looking for the strips to bend not break. Can take from 8-12 hours or depending on how much power your dehydrator has.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 23, 2019)

NN,
Heres' my favorite recipe for 5 pounds:

2 Tblspn salt

1tsp cure #1

2tsp chili powder

1 Tblspn black pepper

1Tblspn white pepper

1 Tblspn garlic powder

1 cup less sodium soy sauce

1 cup Worcestershire sauce

3 cups cold water

1 small V8 juice

1 Tblspn onion powder

2 swirls of molasses

1 Tblspn red pepper flakes


----------



## PrairieGeek (Sep 3, 2019)

Well ours is pretty basic and old school.  Delicious but nothing fancy.
RULE #1 - Non-optional
Trim, then trim again, then trim again.  The silver skin and that is fine but no fat should remain anywhere on the meat. 

1 gallon of water
1 cup Morton Tender Quick
1 cup brown sugar

Mix to dissolve

Slice meat into roughly 1/8 in slices

Put the meat in container and pour the brine over to fully cover. If it doesn't cover the meat mix up another gallon
Brine for an hour stirring occassionally.
After the brine any remaining silver skin and fat will be bright white and can usually be removed easily.

place meat flat on a bath towel.
Roll the towel up with the slices and leave it for another hour or so to dry.

Unroll the meat, salt with Lawry's, place on rack salt side down, the salt the other side.

Smoke it and dry it.


----------

